# What type of mite treatments are considered to be chemical free.



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

What type of mite treatments are considered to be chemical free.

I know that drone frame removal, screened bottoms and sugar dusting are. But what about others, such as Formic Acid Pads (as I have been told that formic acid exists in the hive anyway), Apiguard (I have been told is just thymol, an essential oil). And I am sure there are other that i don't know about.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

breaking the brood cycle.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Depends on you're definition of chemical.
I'd say break in brood cycle with weekly powdered sugar.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Ahb


----------



## Gordo (Jan 2, 2009)

Time and patience.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Here is a second thread that I have been reading. Check this out. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=452202&posted=1#post452202


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd say removing drones and breaking the brood cycle would be about it...
anything else is adding something.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

some would add variety of bees, 4.9 mm foundation, no foundation at all.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I will give you a title of a James Bond movie, it called "Live And Let Die"!!!!!!!! why would you want a hive that didn't? but thats only if you want to go chemical free, other than that I dont know because that's the way I go...... and I dont use small cell foundation or there own drawn out cells, just standard foundation for me from Kelly!!!! And guest what I still have bee's !!!!


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe pseudoscorpions eat varroa mites. Adding a pseudoscorpion population to a hive would be another non-chemical mite treatment.


----------

